# PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?



## SerberusX (22. Dezember 2019)

*PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Moin,

hier erstmal mein System:
- Cougar Panzer Evo RGB Gehäuse
-  Intel I9 9900K @ 3,6 Ghz
- Gigabyte Aorus Master Z390 Mainboard
- Gigabyte AORUS GeForce Rtx2080 Ti Xtreme Waterforce WB-11GC
- 32 GB Trident-Z RAM @3600 Mhz
- 2x 1 TB Samsung SSD's (Evo 850 und Evo 860)
- BeQuiet 850 Watt Dark Power Pro Platinum Netzteil

Wasskühlung:
- Custom-Loop aus Soft-tubes mit ca. 1 Liter Flüssigkeit
- EKWB Velocity CPU-WB
- Corsair HydroX XD5 Pumpe mit Reservoir
- 1x Corsair HydroX XR7 360mm Radiator (extra dick, Vorne angebracht mit 3 Lüfter die nach innen pusten)
- 1x Corsair HydroX XR5 250mm Radiator (Top-mount mit 2 Lüfter die nach aussen pusten)

Die Lüfter oben musste ich halt umdrehen, damit nach aussen geblasen wird. Das Gehäuse lässt leider nicht zu die Lüfter innen anzubringen, da dort die Mainboardkühler blockieren. Deswegen sitzen die 3 oberen Lüfter unter der Glasplatte. Zwischen dem Glas ist noch ein Finger breit platz und die Wärme geht auch nach aussen. An dem dicken Frontradiator habe ich zusätzlich nich einen Scythe Slim Lüfter angebracht, der auchnochmal die Luft ins Gehäuse bläßt. Insgesamt arbeiten also 4 Lüfter an dem dicken Radiator. Wenn ich die Luft nach aussen pusten lassen will, müsste ich halt die Frontlüfter umdrehen und das säh kacke aus, weil die RGB Ringe ja dann kaum zu sehen sind..... Hinten ist auch noch ein RGB-Lüfter, der nach aussen blässt


Insgesamt ist das eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung, aber trotzdem wird das Teil warm. Wenn der Kreislauf warm ist und ich Prime95 anmache komme ich so bei 90-95 Grad an?! Ich zocke auf WQHD und 144 FPS. Escape from Tarkov liegt so bei 60-70 Grad, genauso auch COD:MW. Settings sind natürlich auf Ultra.

Ist das normal? Ich lasse grade Prime nebenbei laufen und hänge mal die Monitoring-Daten dran und ein Bild vom Kreislauf.


----------



## GrueneMelone (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Also Radiatorfläche reicht gerade so, dass sollte aber nicht das Problem sein. Ich sehe eher kritisch die Glasscheiben. Ein guter Luftstrom ist da nur schwer möglich. Zudem ist die CPU wahrscheinlich nicht geköpft. Ich kenn mich gerade mit den aktuellen CPUs nicht mehr so aus, aber meiner Meinung nach sind die bei Intel immer noch nicht verlötet und dementsprechend muss eine billige Wärmeleitpaste versuchen die Wärme abzutransportieren. Prime ist zudem alles andere als Realität.
Welche Temperaturen hast du bei der GPU beim Spielen? 60Grad CPU beim Spielen ist doch vollkommen okay, je nachdem wie stark die Lüfter hochdrehen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Für Prime95 sind die Temperaturen normal, denn Prime95 mit etwas über 200 Watt erzeugt solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme das selbst eine Wasserkühlung damit mit einem 9900K Probleme bekommt. Das ganze hängt hauptsächlich vom schlechten Lot ab was verwendet wurde. Denn der Prozessor wird mit extreme Leistungsaufnahme schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann.

Habe es hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, mit einer Wasserkühlung sollte man keine Wunder auf Bezug des Prozessors erwarten, denn Prozessoren lassen sich dadurch nicht viel besser kühlen. Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bin hatte ich nur ein Temperaturunterschied von gerade mal 10°C.

Bei mir habe ich Flüssigmetall zwischen IHS und Kühler verwendet, denn ich wollte austesten wie sich die Wärme mit Flüssigmetall verhält. Das Ergebnis ist das real eine Temperatur Verbesserung von nur 3-5°C ergeben hat weshalb sich LM nicht lohnt. Jedoch hat es mit Prime95 8K und AVX den Unterschied gebracht das ich kein AVX-Offset mehr nutzen musste. Bedeutet... im oberem Bereich wo der Prozessor schneller heiß wird als abgeführt werden kann konnte ich mit LM noch was gut machen.

Ich sehe aber auf deinen Bilder das du 1,225v unter Last anliegen hast und das nur mit 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne. Du kannst versuchen mal auf 1,120-1,160v runter zu gehen. Sollte sich auch etwas auf die Temperaturen gut machen.

Habe auch 1,225v unter Last anliegen, aber mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne und nicht mit 4,7 Ghz.

Du kannst auch die oberen Lüfter rein blasen lassen, also von außen durch den Radiator rein. Das sollte bis zu 10° bessere Temperaturen bringen. Denn die ganzen Temperaturen sind auch von der Wassertemperatur abhäng und so wirst du mit 40°C Wasser Temperatur auch höhere Temperaturen als mit nur 30°C Wassertemperatur erreichen.

Denn du kühlst oben ja mit der vorgewärmten Luft aus dem Gehäuse und nicht mit der Luft aus dem Raum. Meine oberen Lüfter blasen auch von außerhalb durch den Radiator durch und das seit 3 Jahren. Bisher hatte ich immer gute Temperaturen und ein Lüfter der hinten raus bläst reicht bei mir vollkommen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c1i (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Oben wird Wärme stauen, da sie nicht direkt abtransportiert werden kann. 



> Wenn ich die Luft nach aussen pusten lassen will, müsste ich halt die Frontlüfter umdrehen und das säh kacke aus,



Und so hast du offensichtlich den Effekt, dass im Gehäuse Wärme staut, das ist kacke für deine Hardware. Musst du selbst entscheiden ob dir Blinkblink oder Kühlung wichtiger ist.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



c1i schrieb:


> Oben wird Wärme stauen, da sie nicht direkt abtransportiert werden kann.


Da staut sich nichts, denn wenn Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt werden entsteht nicht mehr so eine hohe Wärme im Gehäuse und ein Lüfter hinten reicht vollkommen aus. Es handelt sich hier um ein Wassergekühltes System und nicht um Luftkühlung.

Bei einem Luftgekühltem System ist es was anderes, da müssen Kühler an Ort und Stelle mit frischer Luft versorgt werden. Hier muss dann auch Luft so gut wie möglich wieder aus dem Gehäuse befördert werden und daher sieht es mit einem Luftgekühltem System wieder anders aus.

Ich habe ein Temperaturfühler im Gehäuse und unter Last komme ich zwischen 32-35°C.
Von solchen Temperaturen im Gehäuse kann jeder der mit Luft kühlt nur träumen und Tatsache ist auch das Radiatoren besser mit der kühleren Luft aus dem Raum gekühlt werden. 

Er hat Schlauch verbaut und so kann er selbst austesten was er besser findet.


----------



## SerberusX (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Für Prime95 sind die Temperaturen normal, denn Prime95 mit etwas über 200 Watt erzeugt solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme das selbst eine Wasserkühlung damit mit einem 9900K Probleme bekommt. Das ganze hängt hauptsächlich vom schlechten Lot ab was verwendet wurde. Denn der Prozessor wird mit extreme Leistungsaufnahme schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann.
> 
> Habe es hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, mit einer Wasserkühlung sollte man keine Wunder auf Bezug des Prozessors erwarten, denn Prozessoren lassen sich dadurch nicht viel besser kühlen. Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bin hatte ich nur ein Temperaturunterschied von gerade mal 10°C.
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte mir halt gedacht, dass ich die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehe, indem ich die Lüfter umdrehe. Ich werde die Lüfter mal umdrehen und sehen was passiert. Die Glasscheiben dichten nicht ab, soll heissen, dass die einen Finger Breit vom Gehäuserand Abstand haben. Könnte also auch so funktionieren. Dann würden 7 Lüfter ins Gehäuse pusten, einer würde hinten ziehen und die Luft könnt seitlich ausströmen.


@GrueneMelone:
Ja, tatsächlich hat die Montage der Scheiben die Temperatur erst so angehoben. Die Scheiben weglassen ist aber irgendwie auch kacke....... 

Ich werde die Top-Lüfter mal richtig rumdrehen. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Idee. Ich könnte einen 120mm Radiator noch aussen anbringen. Der Lüfter auf der Rückseite des Towers ist verschraubt und dort könnte ich noch einen Radiator anbringen. Im Gehäuse sind so Runde Prägungen mit einem X in der Mitte. Ich denke, dass man das rausdrücken kann? Dadurch könnten die Schläuche laufen.

Hier habe ich die Dinger mal markiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt einer da die Handhabung?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Probiere es einfach mal aus, wenn  du nicht zufrieden bist kannst es sie ja wieder umdrehen. Dazu musst du noch nicht mal die Schläuche am Radiator abmachen. Denn die sind fest genug an den Anschlüsse dran das du den Radiator inkl. Schlauch etwas zur Seite bewegen kannst bis du beide Lüfter umgedreht hast.

Ich habe es wie bereits geschrieben schon seit 3 Jahren so verbaut und im Hochsommer hatte ich eine Raumtemperatur von 30°C. Meine Wassertemperatur lag bei 34,5°C und im inneren des Gehäuse hatte ich 37,5°C. Würde ich statt mit der Raumtemperatur mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse kühlen dann wäre ich niemals auf nur 34,5°C gewesen, sondern hätte irgendwas über 40°C gehabt. Denn unter Umgebungstemperatur kannst nicht runter kühlen.

Deine Laufwerke und auch Chipsatz usw. zeigen auch ihre Temperaturen mit an und so kannst du schauen ob dann diese Temperaturen immer noch im gutem Bereich sind. Denn ob diese nun 30°C oder 40°C erreichen spielt hier keinerlei Rolle.

Die Glasscheibe dichtet zwar nicht ab, hemmt aber dennoch die Luftzufuhr.
Habe ja auch ein Mora verbaut und hier gab es mal ein paar User die sich ein Staubfilter davor gesetzt haben. Alle berichteten von etwa 5°C schlechtere Temperaturen und dabei war es nur ein feiner Netz der davor gespannt war.

Hast du Temperatursensoren im Kreislauf verbaut? Denn es wäre auch interessant zu wissen was für eine Wassertemperatur du dabei erreichst. Denn ich erreiche als Beispiel unter Last nur 30°C Wassertemperatur und würde ich stattdessen auf 40°C kommen würde ich auch 10°C höhere Temperaturen erreichen. Da die Temperaturen des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte auch von der Wassertemperatur abhängig sind. Natürlich spielen hier dann auch die Drehzahlen der Lüfter eine Rolle, da diese auch ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl und Temperatur im Radiator wiederspiegeln.


----------



## SerberusX (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Probiere es einfach mal aus, wenn  du nicht zufrieden bist kannst es sie ja wieder umdrehen. Dazu musst du noch nicht mal die Schläuche am Radiator abmachen. Denn die sind fest genug an den Anschlüsse dran das du den Radiator inkl. Schlauch etwas zur Seite bewegen kannst bis du beide Lüfter umgedreht hast.
> 
> Ich habe es wie bereits geschrieben schon seit 3 Jahren so verbaut und im Hochsommer hatte ich eine Raumtemperatur von 30°C. Meine Wassertemperatur lag bei 34,5°C und im inneren des Gehäuse hatte ich 37,5°C. Würde ich statt mit der Raumtemperatur mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse kühlen dann wäre ich niemals auf nur 34,5°C gewesen, sondern hätte irgendwas über 40°C gehabt. Denn unter Umgebungstemperatur kannst nicht runter kühlen.
> 
> Deine Laufwerke und auch Chipsatz usw. zeigen auch ihre Temperaturen mit an und so kannst du schauen ob dann diese Temperaturen immer noch im gutem Bereich sind. Denn ob diese nun 30°C oder 40°C erreichen spielt hier keinerlei Rolle.



Umdrehen der Top-Lüfter ist bei mir wirklich simpel. der radiator ist ja innen im Gehäuse und die Lüfter sind aussen "auf dem Dach". Der Radiator wird dann von Schrauben gehalten, die durch die Lüfter ins Gehäuse gehen. Ich werde zu aller erst die Lüfter umdrehen und dann testen. Wenn das genug bringt ist das Problem schon gelöst. Falls das nicht etwas bringt bleibt halt nur der 120mm Radiator an der äusseren Rückseite (wäre ja schon cool). Hat jemand schonmal die markierten Teile gesehen? Die wirken fest, aber irgend einen Sinn müssen die ja haben. Da jetzt einfach feste Drücken will ich irgendwie auch nicht^^.

Eine andere Sache:
Aufgrund der Temperaturen habe ich auch schon daran gedacht den CPU per direct-die zu kühlen. Sprich ohne Headspreader..... Da habe ich aber auf Youtube Videos gesehen, wo die Kühlung nicht wirklich besser war als vorher..... Was meint ihr?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Und du hättest auch noch deine schönen LED Lüfter von außen sichtbar verbaut...  

Spar dir den 120er Radiator, ist nur Kleinvieh was nicht viel bringen wird.
Kauf dir lieber ein Mora und schließe in mit an. Denn mit ihm erreichst du nicht nur bessere Temperaturen da du mehr Fläche hast, die Lüfter können auch so langsam laufen das dein System sogar mit Last sehr leise bleibt. Denn mit mehr Fläche können die Lüfter auch langsamer laufen.

Meine Lüfter laufen mit Last nur 550 U/min und damit ist mein Rechner unter Last genau so leise wie mit Last.
Das war mir wichtig, da mein Rechner im Wohnzimmer ist und mein Rechner so sogar mit Last lautlos ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Schreibtisch stört mich der Radiator auch nicht.



SerberusX schrieb:


> Eine andere Sache:
> Aufgrund der Temperaturen habe ich auch schon daran gedacht den CPU per direct-die zu kühlen. Sprich ohne Headspreader..... Da habe ich aber auf Youtube Videos gesehen, wo die Kühlung nicht wirklich besser war als vorher..... Was meint ihr?


Vergiss es, habe mal ein Video dazu gesehen wo es ausgetestet wurde und es hat gerade mal 3°C was gebracht. Am ende ist es dem Prozessor auch egal ob der 10°C mehr oder weniger anliegen hat. Das ganze zu Köpfen ist bei einer verlöteten Prozessor auch nicht ganz ungefährlich und hier lohnt sich das Risiko bei so wenig Temperatur vorteil nicht. Da der Prozessor bereits verlötet ist macht es nicht so viel aus wie andere Prozessoren wo normaler WLP gegen LM ausgetauscht wurde. Zudem ist das Silizium sehr dick was das ganze auch etwas verschlechtert.


----------



## MaW85 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Ich empfehle mal zur Probe, einfach mal oben die Glasplatte weglassen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da staut sich nichts, denn wenn Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt werden entsteht nicht mehr so eine hohe Wärme im Gehäuse und ein Lüfter hinten reicht vollkommen aus. Es handelt sich hier um ein Wassergekühltes System und nicht um Luftkühlung.



Da ich selber ein Wakü System habe, kann ich mal behaupten das deine Aussage Komplett falsch ist. Den das Wasser im Kreislauf wird, mit der Zeit, immer Wärmer und die Radiatoren strahlen diese Wärme ordentlich ins Gehäuse ab, bei schlechten Airflow. Und wenn ich dein MoRa sehe hast du ja diese Probleme erst gar nicht.


----------



## Schrotti (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Der 9900K ist verlötet, köpfen bringt es hier nicht.

Ich sehe eher die zu kleinen Radiatoren (zu wenig Fläche) als Problem.


----------



## claster17 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Welche Wassertemperatur herrscht denn unter Last?


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

So viel nutzloses Glas und BlingBling-Lüfter!

Front und Deckel durch Mesh ersetzen und Lüfter mit ordentlich Druck einbauen. (Oben auch IN)
Die Frontlüfter sind ja lächerlich. Und oben als Pull wahrscheinlich auch. 
Wenn Die hier verbaut sind: Luftdruck=1.17mmH₂O ist gar NIX
Cougar Vortex RGB HPB 120, 120mm, 3er-Pack ab €'*'77,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(der Druck ist so schon niedrig und hinter ner Glasscheibe evtl. nochmal 1/3 niedriger)

Wenn man mal beide Glascheiben abnimmt und versuchsweise ordentliche Lüfter als Push davorsetzt
geht bestimmt Einiges.
Den Rear durch einen Lüfter mit mehr Durchsatz ersetzen. Den Rest macht der Überdruck.

edit: Mal nur als Bsp. um den Luftaustausch mindestens zu verdoppeln.
Luftdruck bis 4.81mmH₂O ist schon mal ne ganz andere Hausnr.
Enermax D.F. Pressure PWM ab €'*'11,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Luftdurchsatz 187m³/​h als Rear OUT
Scythe Slip Stream 120 DB 1900rpm ab €'*'13,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Zieht eigentlich der 140er im Boden OUT die  Luft von der Front-AiO ab und hilft somit?


----------



## SerberusX (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



RX480 schrieb:


> So viel nutzloses Glas und BlingBling-Lüfter!
> 
> Front und Deckel durch Mesh ersetzen und Lüfter mit ordentlich Druck einbauen. (Oben auch IN)
> Die Frontlüfter sind ja lächerlich. Und oben als Pull wahrscheinlich auch.
> ...



Solche Lüfter würden halt auch Lärm machen und ich wills halt ruhig.


Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt:
EKWB EK-CoolStream Classic SE 120, Radiator schwarz

120mm Slim-Radiator hinten/aussen am Gehäuse und darauf ein Scythe Slip-Stream Slim Lüfter. Dann wäre hinten also noch ein Radiator mit dem Lüfter innen plus einen aussen.


BTW:
Was ist ein Mora? Sieht aus wie eine Lüfterwand?


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Der Lärm entsteht nur nach Bedarf, weil die Lüfter geregelt werden. Also würde nur kurz  in extremen Situationen die Drehzahl steigen, um die Wassertemp. zu halten. (d.h. falls CPU+GPU@100%)
Gleichzeitige Vollast hat man eigentlich in Games NIE. Deswegen ist ja ein gemeinsamer Loop so günstig.
Oft ist nur 1 CPU-Core > 60%.

Die vorh. komischen Vortex haben ja schon bei 1500 U/min nur 1mmH2O-Druck.
Da können bessere L. vermutlich bei gleicher Drehzahl schon viiiiiel Mehr ohne lauter zu sein.

Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur ne ext. Mora und das BlingBling am Gehäuse nur zur Show.
Mach doch mal spassenshalber beide Glasplatten ab. Das ist garantiert schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## SerberusX (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



RX480 schrieb:


> Der Lärm entsteht nur nach Bedarf, weil die Lüfter geregelt werden. Also würde nur in extremen Situationen die Drehzahl steigen, um die Wassertemp. zu halten.
> Die komischen Vortex haben ja schon bei 1500 U/min nur 1mmH2O-Druck.
> Da können bessere vermutlich bei gleicher Drehzahl schon viiiiiel mehr ohne lauter zu sein.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur ne ext. Mora und das BlingBling am Gehäuse nur zur Show.



Und der 120mm Radiator an der hinterseite/aussen bringt nix?


----------



## claster17 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

MoRa steht wortwörtlich für MonsterRadiator und ist ein externer Radiator so groß wie manch kleineres Gehäuse. Diesen gibt es in zwei Größen: 3x3 120mm und 3x3 140mm.
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...hops/WatercooleK/Categories/Radiatoren/MO-RA3



SerberusX schrieb:


> Und der 120mm Radiator an der hinterseite/aussen bringt nix?



Das Ding ist Pipifax. Der würde helfen, aber nur so wenig, dass du dir das Geld sparen kannst. Das Hauptproblem ist nach wie vor, dass deine bestehenden Radiatoren ihre Funktion nur eingeschränkt erfüllen können.


----------



## chaotium (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Designer Glas Showcase meets Wakü, besser kann man es nicht machen...


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



SerberusX schrieb:


> Und der 120mm Radiator an der hinterseite/aussen bringt nix?



Versuch doch erstmal die 2 Großen richtig zu belüften. Die Radifläche reicht ja schon dicke.

Übrigens gabs letztens einen ähnlichen Fall. Auch dort war einfach die Front vor dem Radiator zu "dicht".
Fehlender Luftzug ist durch Nichts zu ersetzen.(auch kein weiterer Radi kommt ohne Luft aus)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...k-aurora-gpx-temperaturen-3.html#post10072275
Wobei oben als IN und die Glasplatte durch Mesh ersetzen dem zusätzl. hinteren OUT helfen würde. 
Für den würde ich 2x unterschiedliche Lüfter nehmen. Innen der mit viel Druck und Außen den mit viel Austausch.

Falls Dein Case ganz neu ist, kannste ja auch retounieren und sparst Dir den Austausch der Glasplatten gegen Mesh.
Bei nem anderen Gehäuse könnte man ja gleich darauf achten, das der Rear OUT ein 140er ist, um Stau zu vermeiden. Zusätzlich kann man als Notlösung unterhalb der Graka noch nen kleinen Lüfter 60..80 als OUT einbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



MaW85 schrieb:


> Da ich selber ein Wakü System habe, kann ich mal behaupten das deine Aussage Komplett falsch ist. Den das Wasser im Kreislauf wird, mit der Zeit, immer Wärmer und die Radiatoren strahlen diese Wärme ordentlich ins Gehäuse ab, bei schlechten Airflow. Und wenn ich dein MoRa sehe hast du ja diese Probleme erst gar nicht.


Ach ja und wieso hast du Lüfter verbaut? Zur Schau oder was?! Das Wasser wird bei mir so warm wie ich das möchte...! 
Mein Mora war nicht von Anfang an mit dabei und ich habe mein System auch schon ohne den Mora betrieben.



MaW85 schrieb:


> Den das Wasser im Kreislauf wird, mit der Zeit, immer Wärmer und die Radiatoren strahlen diese Wärme ordentlich ins Gehäuse ab


Dazu reicht schon der vordere Radiator aus und dann bläst du dessen warme Luft durch dein oberen Radiator raus. 



MaW85 schrieb:


> kann ich mal behaupten das deine Aussage Komplett falsch ist


Das ist deine Meinung dazu, was wir aber nicht teilen müssen. 



SerberusX schrieb:


> Und der 120mm Radiator an der hinterseite/aussen bringt nix?


Ist nicht so das der nichts bringen würde, aber bestimmt  nicht so viel was  du dir vielleicht erhoffen wirst.


----------



## c1i (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Natürlich staut sich da oben Hitze. Wenn sich im Gehäuse keine Wärme bilden würde, dann könnte man sämtliche Lüfter auch einfach ausbauen. Warme Luft hat die Eigenschaft nach oben zu steigen und die Lüfter oben begünstigen diesen Zustand noch. Wie warm es da wirklich wird, kann man nur messen, aber stauen wird sich das. Wie schon im Thread vorgeschlagen, die obere Abdeckung mal weglassen und probieren. 

Wenn das hilft, könnte man die obere Platte auch bearbeiten (lassen) und entsprechende Lüftungsöffnung einbringen. Ist natürlich eine Frage des Könnens (habe ich die Gerätschaften und die Fertigkeit dafür?) oder des Preises (wer macht mir das für wie viel?).

Wasserkühlung hin oder her, Warme Luft muss raus. Da heißt es jetzt etwas Phantasie haben und den Airflow genau anschauen.


----------



## claster17 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Warme Luft hat aber auch die Eigenschaft, dass sie bei dieser geringen Temperaturdifferenz sehr langsam steigt und ein langsam drehender Lüfter schon ausreichend ist, um die Luftbewegung umzukehren.

Welche Variante besser funktioniert, lässt sich durch simples Probieren herausfinden.


----------



## Viking30k (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Hm die Radiator Fläche ist aber schon auch wenig oder? 

Ich werde ein ähnliches System kühlen und nehme 2x 420er Radiatoren und einen 560er Radiator 

Na gut mehr geht in dem case nicht oder


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Die Temperaturen sind nicht wirklich überraschend. Du hast sehr leistungshungrige Hardware, damit bist du ingame bei 400Watt, mit synthetischer Last sollten 500 auch drin sein. 

Dazu nutzt du recht wenig Radiatorfläche. Ja, nach Faustregel reicht das, aber die Regel ist dafür da, um festzulegen, was sinnvoll machbar ist, nicht was allzu gute Temperaturen gibt und berücksichtigt keine Faktoren wie extrem langsam drehende Lüfter (wird hier nicht der Fall sein) oder geschlossene Gehäuse. Da liegt das Problem, das Case ist halt geschlossen, es kommt zwar Luft an den Seiten vorbei, ist aber nicht viel, vor allem, da die Lüfter nicht nur durch die schmalen Spalten saugen müssen, sondern auch noch Radiatoren zu überwinden haben.

Kleines Beispiel: Man hat einen Eimer, der geht kaputt. Es reißt eine Seitenwand auf, durch den Riss bekommt man seinen kleinen Finger durchgesteckt. Der Eimer ist nach paar Sekunden fast leer. Wenn der Eimer aber zerbricht und direkt eine ganze Wand fehlt, ist nach nicht mal einer Sekunde keine nennenswerte Menge Wasser mehr drin. Ebenso, wenn du Wasser in ein Sieb kippst, das fließt einfach durch. 

Genauso verhält es sich auch bei der Wasserkühlung, Luft muss an die Radiatoren rankommen, umso mehr umso besser, da ist eine Platte davor natürlich Mist. Auch wenn die größeren Lüftungsschlitze an den Seiten bei vielen Gehäusen ausreichend sind, Mesh oder gar nichts vor den Lüftern bringen die besten Ergebnisse. 

Selbst mit besserem Airflow solltest du bei der Fläche aber keine absoluten Traumtemperaturen erwarten, manche Komponente wird halt warm, andererseits ist das auch nicht so viel Radiatorfläche. 

2 Lösungen:
1. Damit leben
2. Anderes Case und mehr Radiatorfläche.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Die Radis können reichen, wenn man die Waterforce net mit 380W betreibt.(<300W ist OK)

Mal z.Vgl. das Sys von Shadow: 9900k geköpft/OCed + R7, die ja auch net groß weniger nimmt=240er+360er
Aufgrund der Bodenlüfter kann Er sich den Luxus von Front OUT leisten.

Wie sehen denn nun die Temps ohne die 2 Glasplatten aus?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Das ganze lässt sich in der Tat oft nur austesten, denn jedes Gehäuse hat andere Eigenschaften. Denn bei mir ist nicht nur der hintere Lüfter vorhanden, die komplette hintere Rückwand besteht auch aus Lochblech. Dadurch das bei mir mehr rein gefördert wird kann sich kein Unterdruck erzeugen und als Nebeneffekt muss ich bei mir sehr wenig Staub wischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loschi1990 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir macht der Unterschied zwischen Lüfter frei und Lüftergitter + Staubfilter bei gleicher Drehzahl locker 5-10 grad aus.
Da sollte man sich wirklich Gedanken um die Zirkulation machen.
Ich lasse seitdem meine Seite immer offen damit der Radiator genug Luft bekommt


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



Loschi1990 schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich wirklich Gedanken um die Zirkulation machen.



Jo,
lustig finde ich die reinen Air-PCs bei A: gute 3600€ Hardware wird mit 2 Schlitzen seitlich an der Front belüftet
Wer diesen Unsinn wohl empfohlen hat!?


----------



## SerberusX (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Es ist verwunderlich, wie viele hier über etwas RGB und schöne Gehäuse rumheulen. Spart euch eure Kommentare dazu doch einfach. Ich nenne jetzt mal keine Nicknames.

@IICARUS: Dein Tipp hat echt geholfen!  Die Lüfter sind jetzt richtig rum und das hat schon die Temperaturspitzen gesenkt. Noch dazu siehts jetzt noch geiler aus . 

Das ist schonmal richtig gut. da ich haber gerne bastel habe ich folgendes vor:
Natürlich könnte man daran zweifeln, ob so ein Flacher 120er Radiator noch etwas bringt, genau deshalb kommt jetzt DAS hinten ran in Kombination mit einem Scythe Slip Stream Slim

EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream XE 120

Das ist ein dicker 120er Radiator. in Kombination mit dem Scythe Lüfter und dem Vortex dürfte da noch einiges gehen. Das passt gerade so hinten auf die Rückseite drauf. Schaut zwar etwas übers Gehäuse, aber immernoch besser als ein MORA. Ich denke, dass das ganz ordentlich nützen könnte. Das wären ja im Prinzip 240mm normale Radiatorfläche.

Da wäre ich also bei 360mm + 240mm + 240mm (doppelt so dicker 120er Radiator)

Der PC ist so schon schwer, aber dann ist das echt ein Monster! LOL


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



SerberusX schrieb:


> @IICARUS: Dein Tipp hat echt geholfen!  Die Lüfter sind jetzt richtig rum und das hat schon die Temperaturspitzen gesenkt. Noch dazu siehts jetzt noch geiler aus .


Sagte ich doch, aber ich werde ständig kritisiert wenn ich diese Methode empfehle.
Denn es ist klar dass es besser sein muss, denn die Raumtemperatur ist immer kühler als die Luft im Gehäuse.

Und du wirst auch sicherlich in der Lage sein Temperaturen anderer Komponente einzusehen und erkennen können ob sie sich noch im gutem Bereich befinden.

Zum Radiator... denke daran, die dicke eines Radiators macht nicht so viel aus als mehr Fläche zu haben. Zudem müssen dickere Radiatoren eine bestimmte Drehzahl anliegen haben, da der Widerstand größer ist. Dadurch wird dein Rechner nicht leiser sondern lauter. Aber versuche es einfach mal, vielleicht  irre ich mich und alles ist besser.


----------



## SerberusX (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch, aber ich werde ständig kritisiert wenn ich diese Methode empfehle.
> Denn es ist klar das es besser sein muss, denn die Raumtemperatur ist immer kühler als die Luft im Gehäuse.
> 
> Und du wirst auch sicherlich in der Lage sein Temperaturen anderer Komponente einzusehen und erkennen können ob sie sich noch im gutem Bereich befinden.
> ...




Der radiator kostet n Fuffi und Schlauch+Fittinge habe ich noch. Da versuche ich es doch einfach mal.  

Ich möchte ja keine 40 Grad unter Voll-Last, aber wenn das die Temperatur um 5-10 Grad auf Voll-Last senkt bin ich happy. Die Scythe Slip-Stream sind ziemlich gute Lüfter und das mit dem Vortex zusammen wird schon funktionieren.

Ich berichte dann, wenns fertig ist. Wird aber nicht gleich morgen sein, haha.


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Schön, das Du Fortschritte machst.

Falls Du mich gemeint hast mit AntiGlas, sollte ich vllt. mal ergänzen, das gegen die Seitenwand nix zu sagen ist,
vor Allem, wenn der PC auf dem Tisch steht oder an der Wand hängt, siehts schon nice aus.

Wg. der Flächen vor den Radiatoren würde ich anderen Mitlesern trotzdem eher Mesh empfehlen. 
(und Rear ein 140er OUT)
z.Bsp.
AeroCool LS-5200 Liquid Solution weiß ab €'*'41,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(sieht sicher für S net wertig genug aus, aber da gibts ja Alternativen)


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro WasserkÃ¼hlung?*

Muss er ja nicht, er kann auch auf extern gehen und wenn ein Mora zu teuer ist, weil der einiges kostet und sich das ganze auch mit dem ganzen Zubehör was noch mit benötigt wird den Preis noch stärker ansteigen lässt würde auch solch ein Radiator ausreichen.
Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper

Gibt auch noch andere:

Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator - Full Copper
Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480/560 V.2 - Full Copper
Daher hätte ich diese 50 Euro was er jetzt ausgegeben hat in solch einem Radiator mit investieren.


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Es ging mir ja net um S speziell, sondern für Leute, die demnächst auch mal was Neues planen einfach mal etwas mehr auf die Lüftung achten.
Mit Extern kann man natürlich auch sein altes Gehäuse behalten, was sich dann u.U. tatsächlich rechnet.

edit:
Falls S die Glascheiben behalten möchte, gibts auch ne 5€ Lösung= längere Schrauben, um den Abstand
zum Gehäuse mal 1cm zu vergrößern.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe ein Temperaturfühler im Gehäuse und unter Last komme ich zwischen 32-35°C.
> Von solchen Temperaturen im Gehäuse kann jeder der mit Luft kühlt nur träumen und.....
> 
> ...




Generell hast dur recht aber in diesem Fall stimmt es nicht^^ Unter last habe selbst Ich im Dark Base 900 Rev.2 mit geschlossener Gehäusetür nur nach vielen Stunden unter maximaler last 35°C gemessen mit einem Manuellem Bimetal Thermometer Was dauerhaft an den HDD Slot kappen montiert ist. Keiner der Gehäuse Lüfter dreht schneller als 700rpm unter maximaler last.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Irgendwie finde ich diesen Thread eigenartig. 

Man sollte doch berücksichtigen, dass jeder, der ein Build macht, andere Ziele hat. Für den einen ist es Kühlleistung, es muss so kalt es sein wie es nur geht, beim anderen muss es eher flüsterleise sein, wieder andere wollen beides. 

Und dann gibt es auch noch die, bei denen weder Temperatur noch Lautstärke im Vordergund stehen, sondern eben die Optik. Nicht jeder will nen MoRa verbauen. 

Tatsächlich kann man mit nur einem 420er Radiator wunderbar einen 3950x und eine 2080Ti kühlen. Ja, unter hoher Last drehen die Lüfter voll auf (sind dabei aber immer noch leise genug) und das Wasser wird knapp 40° warm (mit Prime95 + Unigine Heaven künstlicher Volllast). Sowohl die CPU als auch die GPU bleibt dabei immer noch erstaunlich kühl - vielleicht nicht superkühl, aber immer noch deutlich besser als jede LuKü. 

Also, nicht immer ist das extreme das, was jeder braucht. Lasst den Leuten ihr Ziel auch wenn es es nicht dem Euren entspricht. 

Ich finde 95° viel zu hoch, und ich würde eventuell mal den Block neu moniteren. Am Abdruck der Paste auch prüfen, ob flächig Kontakt vorlag, der Block eben aufliegt und nicht verzogen bzw. uneben ist. 

Hast Du denn auch mal die Wassertemperatur gecheckt? Dazu habe ich in dem Thread auf Anhieb nichts gefunden, aber ich hab jetzt auch nicht jedes Posting genau gelesen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Natürlich hat jeder ein anderes Ziel und daher muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden können welcher Weg eingeschlagen wird. In meinem Fall würde ich schon ein gutes Ergebnis ohne den Mora erreichen, denn das ganze kann ich auch ohne testen. Meine Schnellverschlüsse kann ich nach hinten hinaus wieder ineinander schließen so dass das Kühlwasser nicht mehr zum Mora läuft sondern vom Prozessor direkt unten wieder rein zur Grafikkarte. Hierbei erreiche ich etwa 38°C mit 950 U/min +/-. Im Hochsommer würde ich vielleicht auch auf 1200 U/min kommen.

Das ist nicht viel und jedenfalls leiser als mit Luftkühlung, aber ich sitze im Wohnzimmer und neben mir das Sofa wo andere Familienmitglieder selbst leise Lüfter mit der Zeit stören würden. Denn nichts kann nervender sein als ständig leise Lüfter drehen zu hören wenn man auf dem Sofa sitzt und eigentlich ein Film anschauen möchte.

Würde ich alleine in einem Zimmer mit Kopfhörer sitzen würden mir selbst 2000 U/min der Lüfter egal sein und Lüfter sind nun mal ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl sobald sie im Rechner verbaut werden hörbar. Das Menschliche Gehör reagiert hier auch unterschiedlich und für manche Leute können leise Lüfter auch schon zu laut sein.

Mit dem Mora komme ich aber nicht über 500 U/min aller Lüfter und das selbst unter Last nicht, daher ist es in *meinem Fall* die beste Lösung damit mein Rechner selbst mit Last immer noch lautlos ist. 

Wobei ich noch nicht mal diese 500 U/min anliegen haben müsste, ich würde sogar mit nur 350 U/min auch auf etwa 35-38°C Wassertemperatur kommen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Sieht ja mal richtig schick mit der Wandinstallation bei Grestorn aus!
und auch gar net so teuer das P5 
Thermaltake Core P5 schwarz ab €'*'113,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Grestorn (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Danke. 

Die Variante mit Riserboard und "tempered Glas" ist ne Nummer teurer: Thermaltake Core P5 TG Ti grau ab €'*'139,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Teil ist mit ner Monitorhalterung an der Wand befestigt, mit Gasdruckfeder. Damit kann ich das Gerät alleine runterheben, sonst kann das kein Mensch alleine auf das Regal hiefen. Ursprünglich wollte ich das ohne Regal an die Wand bringen, aber es gibt keine Monitorhalterungen mit Teleskoparm und Gasdruckfeder, die dieses Gewicht tragen könnten ... 

Man muss halt immer mit Kompromissen leben!


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Stimmt, das Gewicht dazu muss ja auch mit beachtet werden, wenn ich daran denke was mein Rechner(ohne Mora) wiegt möchte ich das Teil nicht an die Wand hoch heben wollen. 

Diesen Kühler habe ich jetzt nicht mehr verbaut, aber ein Fliegengewicht war der auch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



SerberusX schrieb:


> @GrueneMelone:
> Ja, tatsächlich hat die Montage der Scheiben die Temperatur erst so angehoben. Die Scheiben weglassen ist aber irgendwie auch kacke.......



Aber du weißt wenigstens was an dem Konzept mit den Scheiben shice ist.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Gewicht dazu muss ja auch mit beachtet werden, wenn ich daran denke was mein Rechner(ohne Mora) wiegt möchte ich das Teil nicht an die Wand hoch heben wollen.
> 
> Diesen Kühler habe ich jetzt nicht mehr verbaut, aber ein Fliegengewicht war der auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Woah. Das ist mächtig. 

Das Aqua Board ist auch brutal schwer (Der komplette Kühlkörper, der fast das ganze Board bedeckt, ist massives Alu). Am Ende ist der Rechner mit Glas ein fast 35 kg schwer. Und man kann ihn ja nur schwer greifen, eigentlich nur an den Seiten. Ihn mit angewinkelten Armen an den Seiten haltend zu heben, kommt einer Kraftübung gleich. 

Der Albtraum ist, dass man mich in einer Lache aus Blut und DP Ultra unter dem Rechner begraben findet, nachdem ich versucht habe, das Teil aufs Regal zu heben


----------



## RX480 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Klingt ein bisschen wie Halloween.

btw.
Das P5 ist auch interessant für ne CPU@AiO + Graka@Air weil sich das Board drehen lässt,
somit die Graka vertikal eingebaut richtig gut Luft bekommt.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PC heiss trotz 700 Euro Wasserkühlung?*

Die Kühlleistung von dem Kühler war aber besser als von meinem Monoblock den ich jetzt verbaut habe. Nur werden mit dem Monoblock die Spannungswandler besser mit gekühlt. 

Hat daher seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------

